# 034Motorsport Downpipe & Sway Bar - A Killer Combo - for your TT/TTS/TTRS



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

034Motorsport Downpipe & Sway Bar Combo

Power AND handling: new from 034Motorsport are the Ultimate Front Sway Bar Upgrade and the Cast Stainless Steel Performance Downpipe for your VW or Audi!
Get more power, less lag, better handling, and quality components all in one neat package!



New from 034Motorsport are the Cast Stainless Steel Performance Downpipe and the Ultimate Front Sway Bar upgrade for your Audi or VW!

The Performance Downpipe greatly reduces turbo lag, improves throttle response, and offers a much heartier and enjoyable exhaust note for your German performance car.

In the handling department, the Ultimate Front Sway Bar offers significantly more rigid construction when compared to the stock bar. This bar will reduce body roll and improve handling through corners.

034Motorsport Downpipe & Sway Bar Combo



Click HERE for your VW MK7 Golf/GTI (2015+) 034Motorsport Downpipe & Sway Bar Combo

Click HERE for your Audi TT/TTS/TTRS (2015+) 034Motorsport Downpipe & Sway Bar Upgrades

Click HERE for your Audi 8V A3/S3/RS3 (2015+) 034Motorsport Performance Downpipe & Sway Bars


----------

